# مَوْقِع رَائِع احَد خَدَمَات جُوْجِل



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

وَظِيْفَة الْمَوْقِع الْمَوْقِع يَقُوْم بِتَشْكِيْل الْكَلِمَات فَقَط قُم بأَدْخَال الْنَّص 

الْمُرَاد تَشكلّيْه ثُم اضْغَط عَلَى مُرَبَّع تَشْكِيل

http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

حلووووووو
ثانكس كوينا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*سمعت عن الخدمه دي قبل كده
لكن مش جربتها 
تسلم ايديكي كووينا​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل يا تاسوني

يسوع يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> حلووووووو
> ثانكس كوينا


 
*شكرا كوكى لردك الرائع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*



سمعت عن الخدمه دي قبل كده
لكن مش جربتها 
تسلم ايديكي كووينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طب ابقى جربها بقى ههههههه

شكرا مايكل لردك الرائع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميل يا تاسوني
> 
> يسوع يباركك


 
شكرا كليمووو لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## mr.hima (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا موقع جامد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع جميل 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> شكرا موقع جامد


 
شكرا هيما لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> موقع جميل
> شكرا على المجهود


 
ردك هو الاجمل
​شكرا ايرينى​​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ألف شكر

ربنا يباركك


+++
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ألف شكر
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...




الشكر لردك الجميل امير

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com



شكرا للموقع الرائع والمجهود
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com/


> http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com/http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com/

الشكر لردك الجميل

يا استاذ نهيسى​


----------

